# CDROM drive not recognized in Bios



## nojudge2000

Not finding answer in previous posts.

Building PC (upgrading) with new motherboard, PSU, etc.

Mobo: Asus P7H55-M LE Motherboard
Corsair 750w PSU

I was getting the blue screen of death so since the pc was kind of old I thought I'd build a new one but use the same HDD (1 TB western Digital - bought 2/09), reload everything and then upgrade to Win 7 64. Currently on that HDD is Win Xp SP3.

Everything seems to be going fine, until now I am at the point to put the drives in. I have attached (an older) CD ROM drive (IDE) and HDD (SATA) and can't get the PC to "see" either one. It tries to boot from the HDD and bombs out when Windows XP loads and gives me Blue Screen (just like before I swapped the old motherboard, chip, power supply, case).

Go to the setup in the Bios and Boot priority but it shows both devices in brackets which means they are "disabled" (says the message). 

I disconnect the power and the cables to the motherboard to just work on the CD ROM. Remember this is IDE. I try a number of different combo's on the jumper, review the mobo manual to make sure I have the cable in right, I switch CD ROM drives to another (also older) one, more trial and error. Then I do the same with another hard drive (my TB hard drive is sata, an older one I try is IDE). With the CD ROM drive I put the jumper on CS and then on Master and neither works. Ideas? 

Note that I was getting the BSOD before I even started rebuilding so I don't know if that means TB hard drive could be bad? (I hope not).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## emosun

Try the drive set to slave mode, also make sure your using the very end of the ide cable and not the middle connection if it's a dual drive cable.

Getting ide cd drives to work by themselves even on an ide pc is sometimes tricky. They usually want a "master/slave" setup.


----------



## speedster123

also, try it without any jumper.


----------



## Tyree

Jump IDE drive to CS and put it anywhere on the cable. Go into the Bios and set SATA to IDE-Compatible Mode -or similar.


----------



## nojudge2000

Ok, tried both suggestions but still no go.

Right now I have it set like this:
1. IDE CDROM drive - jumper on CS (it's printed right on the drive so I know I've got it on CS).
2. BIOS - Under Main, Storage Configuration, I have SATA configuration set as "Compatible" (other choices were Disable or Enhanced, had Enhanced previously), then Configure SATA as IDE
3. Boot device priority - still have my CDROM set as 1st boot device, 2nd boot device as Hard drive (although right now I don't have the HDD connected).

Reboot. I see the message go by, "Detecting drives: No drives found". Then next screen (stops here) says "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key".

I tried this with both my Win XP Pro SP2 disk (very original install so I know this disk is NOT an upgrade disk) as well as my Linux boot CD, to no avail.

IDE cable - blue end going into motherboard, put last connector on the CDROM drive. 
Power cable plugged into CDROM, I get the light on it when it starts to boot (ie. the power is connecting to it) but then it's passed by and I get the above message about Reboot.

What to try next? Is it something with CDROM drivers? Thanks.


----------



## shotgn

cd/dvd roms are just plug and play devices 

try running the fixit tool from ms
Your CD or DVD drive can't read or write media


----------



## nojudge2000

Hmm. Problem is, shotgn, I've got netbooks and laptops here, but no other desktop here to plug the CDROM drive in to test it until I can get my son off of his PC to use that. Hmm, I think I'll pull his CD ROM drive and try to run that one on this PC I'm building (wouldn't it be nice if his were SATA). Meanwhile, I tried another CDROM drive (IDE), with no jumper, then in CS or master, respectively, cables as you all say above. Same thing. hmm. 

If I switch to the hard drive and try getting that to work, I wonder if I'll have any other luck? I have both a sata drive and an IDE drive (or two) to try. 
Any suggestions? thanks.


----------



## MPR

I'm a bit confused here (wouldn't be the first time).

_MB: Asus P7H55-M LE
PSU: Corsair 750w PSU
HDD (1 TB western Digital) with XP installed_

Was this OS installed with the drive attached to the previous motherboard?

I have attached (an older) CD ROM drive (IDE)

Make and model?

_and HDD (SATA)_

Make and model – is this the WD stated above with the XP OS on it?

_It tries to boot from the HDD and bombs out when Windows XP loads_

Do you get to the XP desktop screen before it fails?

Have you tried to boot into safe mode?

_and gives me Blue Screen_ 

Can you post the error message?

_Go to the setup in the Bios and Boot priority but it shows both devices in brackets which means they are "disabled" (says the message)._ 

Are the names those for the exact devices you are trying to install on the current build?

Does this happen with any drive you install (HDD or CD/DVD)?

Have you tried resetting the motherboard's CMOS?

Edit: It may be time to back up a bit and test things. Do you still have the old motherboard and PSU? Can you set up a bench test system with it to test your drives?


----------



## nojudge2000

Lots of good questions. Sorry for confusing and thanks for your forbearance!
You know, I built another PC and it wasn't nearly this hard!
dare I admit -->> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...55-m-le-motherboard-pc-wont-start-528658.html

go to that thread, or look for recent nojudge2000. That will tell you where I've been! To save you the reading, when I had trouble with the power, i did the bench test (construct outside the case, bare minimum). (BTW, my last post there was slightly in error -- the CD ROM drive was not being seen...)

OK. Here's what I'm working with, so it's all in one place:
MB: Asus P7H55-M LE
PSU: Corsair 750w PSU
HDD (1 TB western Digital) with XP installed (XP Pro, if I remember right) WD10EADS (made Feb 2009) - SATA
CDROM drive I'm working with now: Sony CD-R/RW Model CRX160E. Nov. 2000. (IDE)

The old motherboard and PSU...was as Dell Dimension, kinda tore all that apart. I can put the board and the PSU back in, I suppose, but really, I think what I have now is really all new except for the hard drive. The BSOD I was getting (which started this whole thing...maybe I was just looking for an excuse to get a faster pc and build another one!) still gives me the message (I am assuming it's the same message now as before
"A problem has been detected and Window has been shut down to prevent damage". Tells me to check newly installed hard drives and hard drive controllers and check hard drive to see that it's configured right and run chkdisk. (well, when the drive was on the old dell, I couldn't get into windows to do this.)

Right now:
I connected the CD drive (the one noted above). Check that it's powered and light goes on. Check that IDe cable is in tight on both ends. Using last connector on IDE cable. 
HDD -- got the SATA 1 TB WD as noted above. Sata cord connect to drive and mb. Power cable from PSU connected to the drive. 

So now, with the HDD connected, I get the BSOD and the error message as above with this stop code: 0x0000007B (0xB84c3524, 0xc0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)

In the setup, I have it looking for the CDROM drive first, then the HDD.
It does NOT specify neither drive -- says [ATAPI CDROM DRIVE] and [Hard Drive] and then "if in brackets, it is disabled". yuk. 

When I boot like this, the "no drives found" message flies by; when it goes to look at the hard drive, I see the initial Win XP (logo) screen come up. next screen should be the Win desktop but this is where the Blue Screen comes. 

Tomorrow am (before my late night owl man-child is up) I can take the HDD and try to boot it on his (fully working) pc and see if it I can get to Windows on it. (if the disk is fine, that should work, right?) I can also take his CDROM drive and hook it up to this PC and see if I get any different (if I put a bootable CD in it, I should see it come up on the screen (assuming it's first boot device), right?). I'm starting to think I"m going crazy.....

Does that help. Thanks for any and all suggestions. It really has me puzzled -- maybe I have 2 problems??

one more bit: tried CD drive alone, tested jumper in all 3 positions and with jumper removed, same result in all cases (message indicating it's not being seen. Put a bootable CD in there (e.g. my bootable linux rescue disk) and drive lights up but clearly is not being read.)


----------



## MPR

I just noticed, reading your motherboard manual, that its software comes on a DVD. Since Windows 7 also comes on a DVD it is probably time to invest in a DVD drive. 

Optical disk drives are inexpensive nowadays:

Newegg.com - LG Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD Burner - Bulk - CD / DVD Burners

Plug in the SATA data cable and the power cable and the drive should be automatically detected by your BIOS.


----------



## nojudge2000

great idea. i will chase that up. Thanks for the recommendation on the device, too! I'll be back....hopefully with good news.


----------



## tekme

I have the same Motherboard with nojudge2000 and I found out that in the BIOS under Advanced, then "onboard devices configuration", the VT6415 IDE controller is set to disabled (this is enabled by default) but if you don't IDE installed this will cause error (Scan Devices, Please wait… no any device exists!), so after that you can set it to disable if you no longer wish to use the IDE CD/DVD Drive.

I was also in the same situation, I pulled my other IDE CD-ROM drive just to install an OS on my system, (I have no luck PXEboot installing Windows so I opted to the drive).

When I set this to enabled, my IDE CD-ROM drive is now detected although in the BIOS SATA 2 it is not there. Just make sure when booting, it's the first drive to boot.

I hope this helped, I just registered just to post this to let others know if they have the same situation. :grin:


----------



## nojudge2000

Sometimes you just gotta replace. I put in the new DVD drive and was able to get her up and running. You live and learn. THANKS, all, for the help!!!


----------

